# My Two Goats, Velvet and Blade



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, I got two new goats, which I named Velvet for the female and Blade for the male. Velvet came in kinda fat because her previous owner feeds them like they're his kids (I do the same to my dogs ). She was so overfed that she was scouring when she came to me. But I fixed that with reduced food until she stopped then turned her to regular feeding. Blade was okay, he wasn't fat nor skinny.

My Ag Teacher keeps warning everyone not to over-exercise their goats like I supposedly did last year. I ran him, yeah, because he was somewhat fat and needed more muscle. I won 8th place with him out of 22 goats. He KEEPS TELLING EVERYONE this and I think he forgets about my first goat, Flow. She was a field goat so no one thought that she was going to place at all. She was skinny, had little to no muscle, and had a trust problem. I fed her then ran her as much as I did FeFe, my previous, and Blade & Velvet. Surpassing everyone's expectations, she won 6th place out of 25 goats. So wouldn't you say that my technique is an okay one?

Okay, back to my problem. My Ag Teacher told everyone to increase their feed and exercise them only twice a week. TWICE A WEEK? 

Wouldn't all the goats get fat and lose their muscle? I feed my goats 3/4 of a coffee-container each, morning and afternoon. He hold me to increase that to 1 1/2 but I didn't because Velvet's fat and Blade is getting to it. (they're not starving, I promise, because I feed them a handful of Alfalfa hay as well) Should I do as he says or continue on the technique that I've been using?

Sorry if I rambled; I'm a little angry


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's trying to get the goats to add on 'finish'. 
though goats add fat around their internal organs before the visible. 

If it were me I'd keep the feed the same and excersize them just a tad less to add finish. 

do you have pics?


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there,,, :wave: I agree with Alaska Boers,, also what breed of goats do you have and if you can would love to see pictures of the 2.  
Betty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto with what was said.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> he's trying to get the goats to add on 'finish'.
> though goats add fat around their internal organs before the visible.
> 
> If it were me I'd keep the feed the same and excersize them just a tad less to add finish.
> ...


He told us to increase their feed two weeks after we got the goats which was about 2 1/2 months ago :ROFL: But I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------

